# Manfrotto 233B Telescoping Camera/Flash Bracket



## Alan (Dec 12, 2013)

Manfrotto 233B Telescoping Camera/Flash Bracket anyone using it with a ball mount to attach 600ex ?
I'm having trouble shorting all the ball mounts to get a good match. Would like the ball mount for that extra flexibility.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 12, 2013)

You have the 233B, and are just looking for micro-ballhead recommendations?

I have used a Giottos MH-1004 on mine, it's decent. It holds a 600EX-RT, although if you grab the flash and try to move it, you can overcome the clamped ballhead. 

I recently purchased a pair of Novoflex Neiger 19 ballheads, to use on light stands with small modifiers (grids/snoots/gels). Unlike the micro Giottos which has only a 1/4"-20 stud, the Novoflex ballhead comes with a cold shoe (with a 1/4"-20 stud under it). The Novoflex holds more robustly than the Giottos. 

The Novoflex has a slightly larger base diameter than the Giottos. With the eccentric position of the reversible spigot on the top of the 233B, the Novoflex overhangs a bit (~3mm max), whereas the Giottos is almost flush (maybe ~0.5mm overhang). 

I can take some pics later, if you like...


----------



## Alan (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks Neuroanatomist that is just what I was looking for mini ball recommendations. Novoflex Neiger 19 looks interesting.


----------

